# Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.



## Knupnas (18. März 2015)

*Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Hallo, 
seid einer Woche plagt mich ein sehr ungewöhnliches Problem. 
Ich kann weder bei Steam noch bei Origin ein Multiplayer Spiel spielen. Das Internet funktioniert problemlos, weder Upload noch download Probleme und keine Ausfälle des Netzwerkes. Getestet habe ich das ganze mit CS:GO, BF3, BF4 und Minecraft. 
Bei Steam komme ich erst gar nicht über die Anmeldemaske hinaus. Steam sagt mir das ich Verbindungsprobleme habe. Nach geschätzt 20-30 Anmeldeversuchen konnte ich mich bei Steam überraschenderweise anmelden. Nachdem ich CS:GO gestartet habe, und einen Server gesucht habe, bekam ich aber die Nachricht das Steam keine Verbindung zu den Matchmaking Serven aufbauen kann. CS:GO findet problemlos eine Lobby, doch beim beitreten bricht alles ab. Ich habe es auch mit einem Kumpel versucht. Dieser hat eine Lobby eröffnet und wir haben zusammen eine Match gesucht. Er kam problemlos drauf, ich bekam nur eine Errormeldung.
Bei Origin funktioniert die Anmeldung, doch sobald ich auf einen Server möchte bricht er ab und gibt mir eine Errormeldung. Die Serven findet er ebenfalls sofort und der Ping ist so wie immer. Er stellt auch eine Verbindung her, bricht aber nach ein paar "connect" versuchen ab. Als Fehlermeldung bekommt das ich sicherstellen soll das Port 3659 offen ist.
Bei Minecraft funktioniert der Multiplayer überraschenderweise.
Ich habe schon alles ausgetestet, ob nun mit Firewall aus oder an, Virenschutz aus oder an, nichts funktioniert. Die Games und Steam/Origin haben alle Berechtigungen und sind nicht durch die Firewall eingeschränkt.
Mit einem anderem Computer, im selben Netzwerk, treten keine Probleme auf. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus das es nicht am Router liegt und es somit nur ein lokales Problem ist. Obwohl ich, wie oben geschrieben, anscheinend Probleme mit dem Port 3659 habe kann es sich nur um einen Fehler im Computer handeln da  ja wie gesagt, bei einem anderen PC, keine Probleme auftauchen. Trotzdem habe ich den Port manuell in der Fritbox nachgetragen, geändert hat sich nichts, immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Virenschutz und Windows sind auf dem neuesten Stand.(Windows 7)

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn jemand mein Problem lösen könnte.

MFG. Knupnas


----------



## pronde (18. März 2015)

*AW: Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Bei einigen Spielen die ich habe kommt es zu Problemen wenn ein zweiter Netzwerkadapter aktiviert ist. Ich habe VirtualBox drauf und wenn ich über uplay zocken will muss ich den virtuellen Adapter immer per Hand deaktivieren. Einfach mal in der Netzwerkverwaltung schauen ob du mehr als einen Adapter drin hast. Hamachi kann auch für Probleme sorgen.
Wobei ich sagen muss das CS:GO bei mir bis jetzt immer gelaufen ist, sogar wenn ne VM an war.


----------



## Knupnas (19. März 2015)

*AW: Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Das Problem besteht immer noch. 
Werde die Tage die Holzhammer Methode anwenden. Ich hatte eh vor mein System neu Aufzusetzen und Windows 8 zu installieren, werde das ganze jetzt ein wenig vorverlegen 

Danke trotzdem für deine Hilfe :*


----------



## Knupnas (21. März 2015)

*AW: Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Nach Neuinstallation funktioniert alles wieder


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (24. März 2015)

*AW: Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Hattest du ein Antivirenprogramm? Die dortigen Firewalleinstellungen haben mich auch schon des öfteren am Zocken gehindert. Gehe sicher, dass du Steam und der gleichen dort freigegeben hast.


----------



## JohnL (24. März 2015)

*AW: Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Habe ein ähnliches Problem:
Hallo,

seit Sonntag kann ich zum Beispiel kein TeamSpeak3 mehr joinen, desweiteren kann ich bei Onlinespielen keine fremden Hosts joinen nur eigene aufmachen, die aber kann wiederum kein anderer joinen. Z.B. bei so games wie Payday2 oder Farcry3 im Koop modus.
MMMO's gehen z.B. Rift kann ich einwandfrei spielen.
Selber zocken kann ich jedes Games, download funzt einwandfrei. Internet ist verbunden.
Irgendwas blockt mich da.
Das Problem trat auf ohne das ich wirklich was am PC veränderte.
Samstag ausgeloggt, sonntag eingeloggt und die Probleme waren da.
Router (easybox-vodafone) treiber auf dem neuesten stand, Netzwerkkarte (Killer bigfoot) auf dem neuesten stand.

Keinen Plan ob dies ein hardware oder software problem ist.

Kann es an einem Windows-dienst liegen ?  Virus ?

Mein Betriebssystem ist auch Win7 Prof.

würde das Prob gerne ohne FormatC lösen


----------



## JohnL (30. März 2015)

*AW: Keine verbindung zu Multiplayer Spielen möglich. Internet läuft problemlos.*

Der Router wars !!
System neu aufgestzt, ging immer noch nix,
neuen Router angeschlossen und es geht.

Danke nochmal für vielen Tipps


----------

